# fazer uma graça



## abovethelaws

Bom dia, 

A semana passada estava numa lanchonete e entreouvi um dialogo entre o cliente e a funcionara que trabalhava la. 

foi assim: "os pães daqui sao caros, mas eu consigo um de vez em quando." O cliente repondeu: "e, da para fazer uma graca de vez em quando"

Alguem poderia me definir essa "uma graca"? 

Obrigado


----------



## Joca

"Graça" aqui pode significar "um gasto extra", "uma extravagância".

Em outras palavras: gastar mais ou além do que geralmente se gasta.


----------



## metaphrastes

Ou talvez _uma prenda, um presente, uma oferta. _A palavra é vaga, isto é, deixa aquele que ouve subentender o que quer dizer sem realmente explicar muito.


----------



## Joca

E verdade. Há certa ambiguidade com a palavra 'graça' aqui. Como v. bem diz, pode também se referir a um agrado (que se faz a outra pessoa), na forma de um pequeno presente.


----------



## mglenadel

O sentido desse "fazer graça", pelo menos aqui no Rio de Janeiro, é de fazer uma extravagância (não tanto no sentido de se comprar algo caro, mas no de se fazer algo que não é o que se espera de nós), como disse o Joca lá em cima.


----------



## pfaa09

abovethelaws said:


> mas eu consigo um de vez em quando


Aqui é que está a ambiguidade. Mas eu consigo *(comprar)* um de vez em quando...
A pessoa ao dizer: _Consigo um, _tanto pode estar a dizer _comprar_ como conseguir que lhe _ofereçam_ um.

Dá para fazer uma graça de vez em quando.
Se for uma oferta: Dá para fazer *um agrado* de vez em quando.
Se a pessoa comprar: Dá para *um pequeno luxo/pequena extravagância* de vez em quando

Já agora:


abovethelaws said:


> "os pães daqui s*ã*o caros, mas eu consigo um de vez em quando." O cliente re*s*pondeu: "*É*, d*á* para fazer uma gra*ç*a de vez em quando"


----------



## Joca

Pfaa09, tens razão. Não havia até agora atentado para esse detalhe. Como houve uma referência ao preço dos pães (são caros), imaginei que ela se referisse a comprar um, de vez em quando.

Mas, sendo empregada da loja, é possível que lhe deem um ou uns de vez em quando ou que os compre com desconto. 

A resposta a esse 'enigma' só teremos se abovethelaws lá voltar e indagar pessoalmente, se tiver coragem ....


----------



## uchi.m

O abovethelaws vai simplesmente ignorar, como fez com outros posts.
E a gente fica aqui com a sarna para se coçar.


----------



## metaphrastes

uchi.m said:


> E a gente fica aqui com a sarna para se coçar


Não, não, pelo menos trouxemos um mínimo de ordem ao caos deste mundo, ao remover ou pelo menos diagnosticar a ambiguidade dum diálogo que parece cheio de subentendidos. 
E fica o conselho, para quem tiver dificuldade de ler nas entrelinhas dos diálogos da vida real, cheios de intenções ou sugestões inconfessadas, quando não inconfessáveis: leiam Machado de Assis, leiam Eça de Queiroz! Pois estes autores naturalistas são mais eloquentes pelo que não dizem do que pelo que dizem. As personagens revelam-se pelo que não dizem, pelo que calam, pelo que deixam no ar, pelo que sugerem - e os seus actos finalmente manifestam o que lhes vai na alma.

Diagnosticar a ambiguidade e sobreviver a ela é uma necessidade. Mas ambiguidade realmente árdua é aquela que permanece até hoje insolúvel: enganou Capitu a Bentinho, sim ou não? O resto, é irrelevante


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

abovethelaws said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A semana passada estava numa lanchonete e entreouvi um dialogo entre o cliente e a funcionara que trabalhava la.


Essa lanchonete fica onde? Aqui no Brasil? Em Londres?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

abovethelaws said:


> [...] O cliente re*s*pondeu:[...]


----------



## guihenning

E se o '_conseguir_' significar _levar_ um ou outro pão para casa? E subsequentemente a 'graça' referir-se a afanar esses pães? — Ou seja, _os pães são caros, eu trabalho aqui e, quando dá, levo uns para casa._
Pensei nisso por causa do verbo conseguir…

_(nota aos portugueses: 'afanar' no Brasil também pode significar 'furtar')._


----------



## uchi.m

_Conseguir_ nem precisa chegar ao ponto de ser um crime; pode ser que ela seja agraciada ocasionalmente, com um pão ou outro, pelo dono da padaria.
Mas eu concordo, agora, pensando melhor, que _graça _significa_ ter o prazer de levar pães caros para casa_, que seriam estes os pães anteriormente conseguidos.


----------



## Joca

Asas à imaginação! O mistério vai permanecer. Nunca saberemos ao certo o que ela quis dizer. 

Com todo o mundo acontece isso. Por exemplo, andando na rua, muitas vezes ouvimos frases de diálogos, apenas uma ou duas frases, que nem sempre fazem sentido.

Algumas vezes ficamos intrigados e gostaríamos bem de ouvir o resto....


----------



## uchi.m

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Essa lanchonete fica onde? Aqui no Brasil? Em Londres?


Poderia ficar em Nagoya ou Malmö e não faria diferença nenhuma.


----------



## abovethelaws

Desculpa pela demora. Nada de sumir não, o diálogo houve no rio de janeiro mesmo, no Largo do machado!

Agradeço muito pela ajuda. 

A empregada que trabalhava simplesmente disse que comprava de lá de vez em quando, porém são caros.


----------



## abovethelaws

Exatamente @ Joca. 

Mas, sabe, é a melhor maneira de treinar o idioma. Muitas vezes eu vou ao shopping só para entreouvir o povão falando. Assim eu treino meu ouvido para compreender o português falado mais rápido. 

Cada um com sua técnica.


----------



## Joca

abovethelaws said:


> Exatamente @ Joca.
> 
> Mas, sabe, é a melhor maneira de treinar o idioma. Muitas vezes eu vou ao shopping só para entreouvir o povão falando. Assim eu treino meu ouvido para compreender o português falado mais rápido.
> 
> Cada um com sua técnica.



Boa ideia! Rsssss. Já tentou gravar esses diálogos furtivos? Ora, acho que estou me inspirando nessas delações premiadas, rsssssss. O delator grava secretamente o que fala com o futuro acusado.


----------



## abovethelaws

Cruzes, fala sério, vão fazer um blitz no shopping e me assaltar. Melhor evitar hahaha.


----------

